# For sale and PM



## sdixon28 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

Sorry for the silly question but how long does it normally take to be able to respond to the for sale ads or pm another user?

I understand this privilege is earned by proving your a real person and contributing to the forum.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

have you tried recently?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi sdixon, Number of posts not disclosed, but when did you last try to access ?

To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=70_60

Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mods, please try reading peoples posts before replying.

They asked about replying to for sale adverts as well as sending PM's.

To answer, nobody can reply to the For Sale adverts, but you can reply to posts in the Wanted section 

As for PM's, you should already have access.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Think you'll find he says responds to ads not reply nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Turn of phrase, respond to OR pm someone - ie not the same thing.

To respond to an advert not via PM is to reply to it, as most people new to this forum expect to be able to do.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, "How long does it take" was part of the question, which is why I answered the way I did. :roll: & when did you last try ?
Hoggy.


----------

